# Gutes Netzteil für GTX580



## Cali_Kid (26. April 2011)

*Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Ich werde mir bald eine GTX580 holen die hat ja einen 6 Pin und 8 Pin Anschluss jetzt suche ich ein Netzteil so im 700W Bereich mit das über diese Anschlüsse verfügt.

Die Restliche Daten des PC:
Prozessorhenom X4 965@3,6Ghz
Kingston Hyper X 8GB 1333
Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA-890XA-UD3
Sonst sind noch 3 Festplatten angeschlossen.
und halt noch Gehäuse lüfter 4 Stück und 1 Prozzi Kühler
denkt ihr da reichen 700Watt??

Aufjedenfall sollte es diese 6 Pin und 8 Pin Anschlüsse haben und mein Budget wären max 120€ optional nich über 100€


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Das Straight reicht locker und ist sehr gut.
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## poisoniC (26. April 2011)

Oder ein http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a584944.html
Antec High Current Gamer


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Wenn sein Budget schon um 100€, dann würde ich das auch einsetzen, bessere Effizienz, bessere Technik, bessere Kabel, usw.


----------



## Cali_Kid (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Ok Danke euch erstmal.
 Ich hab ein haf X Gehäuse und das hat ja ein Kabelmanagment,sollte ich dann auch  ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment nehmen.?


----------



## poisoniC (26. April 2011)

Wäre auf jeden fall vorteilhaft für den verbesserten luftstrom wenn du ordentlich verlegst. Ansonsten is es ein optionales feature.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Hier ein recht gutes NT mit KM und unter 100€:Super Flower Golden Green Modular 600W ATX 2.3 (SF-600P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Cali_Kid (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Ich denke ich werde mir dann das Antec Netzteil holen.Nun eine Frage ich möchte unbedingt eine Point of View GTX 580 nur da gibts 3 Versionen die mit Chiptakt 772 Standard dann die mit 810 und die mit 841.
Lohnen sich der Aufpreis für die mit 841 Chiptakt oder sollte ich lieber die 772 Standard nehmen oder die 810.Bekannt ist mir das diese einen Standard Lüfter haben.Hört man die dann aus meinem Gehäuse dann auch raus?? Weil ich habe jetzt die 5770 Hawk drinne und diese ist recht leise in meinem HAF X.Hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Entscheidung Leichter machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Die Point of View hat den Referenzlüfter, der ist laut, da würde ich eine mit einem Customer Kühler kaufen.

ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

wenns günstig und stark sein soll und auch noch "goldig" dazu (auch wenns nur als "silber" verkauft wird) ...

Chieftec Nitro88+ 650W

UND, es ist billiger als das olle Super Blümchen


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2011)

Ich würd das Be quiet oderdas antec welches hier vorgeschlagen würde nehmen. 

MfG


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2011)

/Sign


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Na gut aber man muss der Vollständigkeitshalber auch noch das CougarGX 600Watt erwähnen das so ziemlich überall Testsieger war!


----------



## Cali_Kid (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

@Erzbaron

Hat das Chieftech auch die 6 und 8 Pin Anschlüsse und diese 42 A Schiene für die GTX580?? Weil ich habe jetzt gerade ein 500Watt Netzteil drinne von Arlt deren Eigenmarke sozusagen und glaube halt ernsthaft das dieses für die GTX580 nicht reicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Oh je, hatte auch mal ein 500Watt Arlt, Hausmarke, kann dir sagen das reicht nie. Man muss aber dazu sagen das die Schutzschaltungen immer gefunzt haben. Hat sich aber regelmäßig bei zu hoher Last meiner ATI 4890 und PII 920, beides übertaktet, abgeschaltet. Nach neu start hat es immer wieder ohne Probleme funktioniert aber das Abschalten kam da recht häufig vor. Ich glaub die Arlt NT's wurden teilweise von HEC gefertig bin aber da total unsicher, bin ja kein Baron! hehehheehehe


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Dein 500W Arlt Netzteil dürfte ein älteres CWT sein, oder auch was anderes, bei Arlt kann man sich da nie 100%ig sicher sein  ...

Das 650W Chieftec Nitro 88+ hat 2x 6+2 Pin PCIe Stromstecker, das reicht selbst für ein Hardcore OC Modell aus  und die 52A auf der 12V sind immerhin fette 624W, auch das reicht dicke ...


----------



## Cali_Kid (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Mhm okay aber das Chieftec Nitro 88+scheint gerade irgendwie vergriffen zu sein.Also 650W reichen locker für die GTX580 sonst hätte ich mir die 750W geholt.Aber ich bin da  nicht so ein spezialist was bedeutet den dieses 6+2 Pin Anschluss? vllt könnt ihr mir das mal noch erklären bevor ich da was falsch mache


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Der 6+2 Anschluss schaut folgendermaßen aus:

6 Pin PCIe Stromstecker + abgespreitzten 2 Pin Aufsatz, das heisst du kannst den Stecker auch als normalen 6 Pin PCIe Stecker verwenden oder halt als 8 Pin ... 

Bei Jacob Computer ist das 650er sofort lieferbar ... und ein guter Shop ist es auch noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



Cali_Kid schrieb:


> Mhm okay aber das Chieftec Nitro 88+scheint gerade irgendwie vergriffen zu sein.Also 650W reichen locker für die GTX580 sonst hätte ich mir die 750W geholt.Aber ich bin da  nicht so ein spezialist was bedeutet den dieses 6+2 Pin Anschluss? vllt könnt ihr mir das mal noch erklären bevor ich da was falsch mache


 
750 Watt ist echt übertrieben und achte einfach nicht auf das Netzteil, was Erzbaron in seiner Signatur hat.


----------



## Cali_Kid (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

*@**[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4470-quantenslipstream.html"]quantenslipstream**
*[/URL]Ist das Chieftec 650 W nicht gut für die GTX580 und den Phenom X4 965???.Vorallem weiß ich halt nicht welche GTX 580 ich nehmen soll ich will die mit dem Referenzkühler Lautstärke stört mich nicht so,nur Standard ist sie ja auf 772 MHZ merkt man da irgendwie einen Unterschied beim Gamen wenn man eine übertaktete ab Werk nimmt.Oder kann ich da Geld sparen eigentlich???

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4470-quantenslipstream.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Das Chieftec, welches Erzbaron vorgeschlagen hat, ist gut, das kannst du kaufen und 650 Watt reichen locker, mehr brauchst du nicht.

Ich würde eine GTX 580 mit Customer Kühlung kaufen. Ich hab die Asus ENGTX 580 DCII.
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Eine absolute Sahnekarte. 

Du kannst aber auch die Gigabyte nehmen.
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Triple Fan, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N580UD-15I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder die Gainward.
Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2098) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Ich kann dir die Gigabyte auch sehr empfehlen ... meine GTX470 hat den gleichen Tripple Fan Kühler und die Lautstärke ist grandios, nämlich quasi nicht vorhanden 

und meine Netzteilempfehlung habe ich ja schon geäußert ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



Cali_Kid schrieb:


> *@**[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4470-quantenslipstream.html"]quantenslipstream**
> *[/URL]Ist das Chieftec 650 W nicht gut für die GTX580 und den Phenom X4 965???.Vorallem weiß ich halt nicht welche GTX 580 ich nehmen soll ich will die mit dem Referenzkühler Lautstärke stört mich nicht so,nur Standard ist sie ja auf 772 MHZ merkt man da irgendwie einen Unterschied beim Gamen wenn man eine übertaktete ab Werk nimmt.Oder kann ich da Geld sparen eigentlich???


 
 Also deine GTX580 zu übertakten wird nicht viel bringen mit der CPU, selbst wenn du auch die CPU noch übertaktest wird sie limitieren. Selbst mein i5 760 auf 3800MHz kann die GTX580 im Standarttakt gerade so Auslasten.


----------



## Cali_Kid (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Ah okay gut das Netzteil habe ich schon gekauft.Fehlt halt nur noch die Karte.Ist mein Prozessor mit 3,4 Ghz  Standard für die GTX580 langsam hätte ich da ein Nachteil wenn ich diese Nutzen würde.Weil ich steh halt noch vor der Wahl GTX570 oder GTX580 wenn diese nicht richtig ausgelastet ist. Normalerweise behalte ich ne Graka länger aber ich finde einfach das meine MSI Hawk 5770 zu langsam ist.Deswegen will ich jetzt eine richtig gute kaufen so das ich die mindestens 2-3 Jahre drinne lassen kann ohne bedenken.
Was meint ihr


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Ne einen Nachteil hast du nicht, den Überschuss an Leistung die, die GTX580 hat kannst du in AA und AF investieren da diese zwei Funktionen keine CPU Last brauchen. Aber ein wenig würd ich deine CPU schon übertakten wenns geht da würde sich die GTX 580 schon drüber freuen. Wenn du 2-3 Jahre ruhe haben willst würd ich auf jedenfalls zur 580 greifen hab ich ja auch gemacht.


----------



## Cali_Kid (29. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Ich bins nochmals

ich wollte nochmals fragen* wegen dem
**Cougar Power 700  das habe ich im Netz gefunden.Sind diese Netzteile auch zu empfehlen bei einer GTX580


*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Also schlecht ist es nicht aber schon älter und für die Kohle bekommst du schon was besseres.


----------



## Erzbaron (29. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Das Cougar Power ist mitlerweile doch schon arg angestaubt, aber grundsätzlich sind Cougar Netzteile durchaus empfehlenswert


----------



## Cali_Kid (29. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Achso okay,

Weil eigentlich bin ich schon vom Chieftec faszieniert nur ich hab halt gelesen wenn man die GTX580 halt über beide 6+2 Pin Anschließt zieht die irgendwie nicht richtig.Deswegen war ich auf der Suche nach nem Netzteil mit einem reinen 6Pin und 8 Pin Anschluss.Gibts von Cougar etwas neuere Netzteile die für die GTX580reichen würden.Hat das Chieftec Nitro oder auch Cougar  Anschlüsse für die Gehäuselüfter?? Weil ich hab 5 Gehäuselüfter und 1 CPU Kühler.3 Sind über mein Gigabyte Mainboard angeschlossen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Sorry aber das mit den 6Pin ist Quatsch. Bei einem 6+2Pin Stecker sind nur zwei zusätzliche MassePins dabei. Von daher ist es egal ob du eine 6+2 Pin Kabel an eine 6Pin Buchse der Graka anschließt.


----------



## Cali_Kid (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Was ist eigentlich die AFC also Automatic Fan Speed Control sind die Lüfter an den Lüfteranschluss vom Netzteil drann oder wie werden diese dann gesteuert??


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Das bedeutet, dass die Lüfter abhängig von der Temperatur des Netzteils geregelt werden.


----------



## Cali_Kid (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Also ich habe 6 Lüfter so 3 Werden vom Mainboard geregelt und der CPU Lüfter und die restlichen 2 Gehäuse Lüfter Springen dann erst an wenn das Netzteil dies sagt oder wie? Ich versteh das halt nicht so genau normalerweise sind diese ja über die Lüfteranschlüsse angeschlossen.Verbindet man bei diesen Netzteilen dann die Lüfter nicht damit?? Weil mir kommt das so vor als ob das bei den Meisten Netzteilen so ist habe jetzt gerade nur das Be Quiet Dark Power gefunden was noch 4 Lüfteranschlüsse dabei hat.


----------



## Daniel9494 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

TOP Leistung ohne Aussetzer.
Super Leise noch nicht mal zu hören wenn man mit dem Ohr direkt dran ist auch unter voll last.
Ganz Viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten sowie auch bessere Stecker als bei der E7 Serie.
Sieht richtig geil im Gehäuse aus dank schwarzer ummantelungen.
Sowie hast du ein 1Jahr langen Austausch Service vor Ort also wenn es defekt ist kommt am nächsten Werktag der DHL Mann und nimmt dein defektes mit und gibt dir ein nagel neues was noch verpackt ist !!!

be quiet! Straight Power E8 700W ATX 2.3 (E8-700W/BN159) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

och verdammt, hätte ich mal erst hier ins Forum geguckt und dann auf deine PM geantwortet 

Nochmal die Kurzzusammenfassung für alle, es gibt kaum noch Netzteile mit Lüfteranschlüssen, einzig die BQ! DPP P9 und die Scythe Gouriki3 fallen mir ganz spontan ein, das hat den Grund das ein derart "kräftig" ausgelegter Steuerungschip durchaus richtig Kohle kostet und dank der Straight Power E5 haben wir ja gesehen wie es nicht so gut laufen kann 

Ansonsten klassischerweise, Adapter von Caseking ... so betreibe ich meine Lüfter auch, wobei mein Asrock Board sogar 6 Lüfteranschlüsse hat 

edit: @ Daniel

änder doch mal bitte deine Sig, es gibt kein "Dark Power E8 700W"  aber grundsätzlich haste durchaus recht, das Straight Power E8 ist wirklich gut ... bloß etwas außerhalb des Budgets ^^


----------



## Cali_Kid (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Sry für die Umstände nochmal

Da Be Quiet als einziger noch die Lüfteranschlüsse am Netzteil hat werde ich mir davon eins holen.Nur zu welcher würdet ihr raten zur Älteren Dark Power Pro 8 Serie oder der neueren Dark Power Pro P9?? Und würden da die Kleinste 550 W reichen für die GTX580 mit dem 965 Phenom. Also übertakten werde ich die GTX580  Selbst nicht eher eine von Werk schon Übertaktete oder die mit dem Standardtakt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Das P9 würde ich nehmen, ist besser als das P8 und ein 550 Watt Modell reicht völlig.


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

wie schon in zig anderen Threads empfehle ich mehr als 600Watt, minderstens 620Watt, ausser du willst dass das NT , mit 99% iger Auslastung auf der 12V Schiene läuft... ne Oc´de (sogar leicht oc) 580 zieht mal eben gerne bis oder über 300Watt, ausserdem will man ja mal aufrüsten.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - be quiet! Straight Power E8 600W
sowas hier in der Art, 48A auf der 12V Leitung und 91% Effizienz


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Die 300 Watt sind aber mehr als bei Furmark und sowas spielt man nicht und ich denke mal, dass nicht auf eine 590 aufgerüstet wird.


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

hab edited quanten, mein nächstes nt hat auch massig Effizienz und es gibt sogar Markennetzteile (850Watt) die mit ner Overclockten 580 abkacken... ich spreche von meinem lol


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Was ist das denn für ein 850 Watt Netzteil? 

Ich hab mit einem 550 Watt Netzteil schon eine GTX 480 und eine GTS 250 als Physx Karte betrieben und keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Thermaltake Toughpower 850Watt... Klasse Nt, kann ich nur empfehlen... 
Ich verstehe aber die Leute nicht, die meisten glauben, das ausschliesslich die Watt Zahl die Leistung des Nt´s bestimmt, das ist aber schlichtweg falsch. Wichtiger, gerade bei neuen Stromfressenden CPU´s und Grakas ist die Ampere Leistung auf 12V genauso wichtig, eigentlich sogar noch wichtiger wie die max. Watt Zahl. 
Und wie gesagt, sogar Marken Nt´s müssen net viel Power auf der 12V Leitung haben, noch seltener bei billig Nt´s. Deshalb gib ich lieber paar Eur mehr aus, gerade beim Netzteil, aber meins war ja offensichtlich ein griff ins Klo


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> Thermaltake Toughpower 850Watt... Klasse Nt, kann ich nur empfehlen...



Jop, überrascht mich nicht so. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber die Leute nicht, die meisten glauben, das ausschliesslich die Watt Zahl die Leistung des Nt´s bestimmt, das ist aber schlichtweg falsch. Wichtiger, gerade bei neuen Stromfressenden CPU´s und Grakas ist die Ampere Leistung auf 12V genauso wichtig, eigentlich sogar noch wichtiger wie die max. Watt Zahl.



Öhm, Ampere und Watt stehen in direkter Beziehung zueinander, bei stabilen 12 Volt. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, sogar Marken Nt´s müssen net viel Power auf der 12V Leitung haben, noch seltener bei billig Nt´s. Deshalb gib ich lieber paar Eur mehr aus, gerade beim Netzteil, aber meins war ja offensichtlich ein griff ins Klo



Die kombinierte 12 Volt Leistung moderner Netzteile um 600 Watt bietet auch rund 600 Watt und das reicht locker für eine GTX 580 und einer OC CPU. Insgesamt wird das System 400 Watt ziehen, mehr nicht.


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, überrascht mich nicht so.
> Öhm, Ampere und Watt stehen in direkter Beziehung zueinander, bei stabilen 12 Volt.
> Die kombinierte 12 Volt Leistung moderner Netzteile um 600 Watt bietet auch rund 600 Watt und das reicht locker für eine GTX 580 und einer OC CPU. Insgesamt wird das System 400 Watt ziehen, mehr nicht.


 
Wenn A und W wirklich "direkt" zueinander stehen, warum haben dann Netzteile mit gleicher W unterschiedliche A Leistungen?  ich finde es kommt aufs NT drauf an.
Legts du deine Hand ins Feuer dass das Sys 400W ziehen wird? Weisst du ob er net Oc machen will, SLI oder sonstwas? Ob nicht noch andere Komponenten ins Spiel kommen?! Ich glaub net, kann sich schliesslich jeden Tag ändern und ich persönlich hätte keinen Bock jedes halbe Jahr ein neues NT zu kaufen
Und nochmal, ne richtig Oc´d 580 kommt an 250-300W xD
Sind dann wie viel A!? 40-45!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Es wird auch sehr viel auf die Aufkleber geschrieben und am Ende ist weniger drin, aber wenn du ein Enermax 87+ mit 600 Watt anguckst, dann kannst du auch davon ausgehen, dass du die 600 Watt auch hast, ebenso beim BeQuiet Dark Power oder beim Cougar GX und daher reicht das 600 Watt Modell.


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

"aber wenn du ein Enermax 87+ mit 600 Watt anguckst, dann kannst du auch  davon ausgehen, dass du die 600 Watt auch hast, ebenso beim BeQuiet Dark  Power oder beim Cougar GX und daher reicht das 600 Watt Modell."
Richtig, man kann davon ausgehen, muss aber nicht sein. Is genauso wie  bei ner SSD, die geben Speeds an die genau paar Tage halten- also im  Endeffekt ne verarschung. Hab ja geschrieben 600Watt, besser 620+ oder  nicht? Und du schriebst vorher was von 550?!  
An TE: nimm ein 600-650W Markennetzt., be quiet etc und dann sollte das schon klappen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> Richtig, man kann davon ausgehen, muss aber nicht sein.


 
Das ist aber so.


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber so.


 das ist aber leider nicht immer so...auch Namhafte Hersteller sind davon betroffen lol
sind wir nun fertig und haben uns auf 600W bzw 600W+ geeiningt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Dann sag mir mal ein Netzteil eines Markenherstellers, das nicht das liefert, was drauf steht?

Und nee, es ist eine Frage des Budgets, ein Antec True Power New miz 550 Watt reicht auch, aber angesichts des Budgets würde ich halt ein Gold Netzteil nehmen und sowas kriegt man halt nicht mit 500 Watt, die völlig reichen würden, daher entweder das BeQuiet Dark Power P9 550 Watt oder eben ein Enermax 87+, Cougar GX. Ein Seasonic X-560 würde auch gut passen.


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Wenn du es genau wissen willst: 
es werden wohl rund 90% sowohl billige als auch teuere Markennetzteile nicht das liefern was draufsteht, oder glaubst du echt was da draufsteht?  Klar handelt es sich meistens um kleine Schwankungen, aber genauso sind auch richtig krasse ausreisser dabei! Genauso sind welche dabei, die mehr liefern usw...
Also kanns genauso sein das man eins erwischt das besser geht, dauerhaft die max W abgibt und lange funzt, eins ist aber sicher: 
mit der Zeit wird sich die Leistung verschlechtern, man erwischt ein Kack Model so wie ich oder man erwischt ein besseres. 
Das ist bei CPU so, bei Ram, bei allen Komponenten und genauso ist es bei Netzteilen, diese haben auch einen gewisse Streuung. Wenn du was anderes behaupten willst dann 
Qualität hat seinen Preis, das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben. Alle Netzteile, egal welcher Hersteller, brechen bei Last langsam aber sicher ein. 12V liefert nicht mehr 12V sondern nur noch 11.90 usw... Graka mit enormen Stromhunger saugen an der 12V Leitung bis der Üschutz schliesslich ausschaltet...

Also nochmals: selbst bei Marken und oversized NT kann niemand mit Sicherheit sagen wie sich diese letztendlich im PC verhalten, bis es so weit ist. Dieses Risiko kann man aber mit anständigen Marken (ich werfe mal Enermax und be quiet in den Raum), die halt auch mal 30Eur mehr kosten als ein vergleichbares "Antec", minimieren. Das ist meine Meinung, deine sei dir natürlich auch erlaubt.
Aber jetzt mag ich auch nicht mehr rumzicken mit dir, deinem Beiträgezähler wurde ja schon arg zugesetzt, deshalb vermute ich das du dich recht gut auskennst. Deswegen verstehe ich auch so eine sinnlose Debatte nicht.
Ich bleib dabei, 600Watt minderstens!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Du kannst ein heutiges Netzteil auch um 20% überlasten und es liefert diese Leistung immer noch (auch wenns nicht empfehlenswert ist), aber das, was draufsteht,, liefern sie alle, wenn man mal von dem absoluten billig Schrott absieht.
Ein Antec True Power New 550 Watt liefert diese auch, kannst du in jedem Review nachlesen.
Und wenn er sich ein BeQuiet Dark Power mit 550 Watt kauft, kann er davon ausgehen, dass das Netzteil alle Komponenten bestens versorgen kann.
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, gäbe es nur noch 800 Watt und mehr Netzteile.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Also bei den guten Marken Herstellern gibts da so gut wie keine üblen Überraschungen und das wird ja durch einschlägige Webseiten und Zeitschriften regelmäßig überprüft. Also NT's vom schlage von Cougar, Sesonic, be quiet oder Enermax.


----------



## watercooled (1. Mai 2011)

/Sign

Dem ist rein gar nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Solange man Qualität kauft muss man sich  keine sorgen machen...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal ein Netzteil eines Markenherstellers, das nicht das liefert, was drauf steht?


Hallo

Der Markenhersteller sagt, dass die eigenen Geräte, die momentan aktuell sind, die auf dem Etikett angegebene Leistung bei 40°C Raumtemperatur an das System abgegeben können. 
(Aufgenommen werden kann natürlich etwas mehr, der Betrieb außerhalb der angegebenen Spezifikationen kann nicht garantiert werden und ist auf Dauer nicht empfehlenswert)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der Markenhersteller sagt, dass die aufgedruckte Leistung bei den aktuellen Geräten bei 40°C Raumtemperatur auch an das System abgegeben werden kann (aufgenommen werden kann natürlich etwas mehr).


 
Stefan, du bist doch vom Fach, ein Profi eben.
Hast du schon mal bei euch festgestellt, dass ein Netzteil von euch, das das Band verließ, nicht die Spezifikation erfüllt hat, für die es ausgelegt ist?
Also es liefert nicht die 550 Watt, die es liefern soll?

(und das mehr aufgenommen wird, ist klar, es geht ja um den Wirkungsgrad)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Sicher  @qunti aber dann war das NT defekt sonst kann ja in einer Serie so eine Abweichung nie zustande kommen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sicher  @qunti aber dann war das NT defekt sonst kann ja in einer Serie so eine Abweichung nie zustande kommen!


 
Pech kann man immer haben, aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass ein Markengerät auch nie das schafft, was draufsteht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb auch kein einziges Beispiel ein wo ein Markengerät nie das angebenden geschafft hat. Im billig Sektor gibts dafür Beispiel in hülle und fülle vom Schlage eine LC-Powers, Inter-tech und auch die Puste Blume, hehehhe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Jop, Ms Tech ist auch so ein Kandidat oder Xilence.
Aber ein Enermax leistet das, was draufsteht und wenn ich ein Cougar GX kaufe, dann weiß ich, dass es das leistet, was aufm Aufkleber drauf steht und dass diese Daten nicht nur aus der Luft gegriffen sind, wie eben bei Inter Tech. Das belegen ja die zahlreichen Tests.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb auch kein einziges Beispiel ein wo ein Markengerät nie das angebenden geschafft hat. Im billig Sektor gibts dafür Beispiel in hülle und fülle vom Schlage eine LC-Powers, Inter-tech und auch die Puste Blume, hehehhe.


 
Coolermaster GX 

aber zählen die schon als Markengerät? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Coolermaster GX
> 
> aber zählen die schon als Markengerät? ^^


 
Na ja, Cooler Master ist ja kein Hersteller, der kauft die Sachen ein und daher kann man auch mal ins Klo greifen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Oo du hast Xilence schlecht gemacht, ich mein du hast absolut recht damit nur wen @Kaktus das mit bekommt kanns Haue geben und in einer langen Diskussion enden, heheheheeh!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Nun ja, guck dir doch die einzig brauchbaren Xilence an?
die kosten auch das, was andere gute Netzteile kosten, also wieso Xilence kaufen, nur weils gerade mal kein Schrott ist?
Kann in 2 Jahren schon wieder anders sein und ich denke, dass Cougar auch in 2 Jahren noch gute Netzteile baut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Kann mich noch an die üblen Red Wings von Xilence erinnern das waren vielleicht üble Teile. Ich glaub die haben ein Update von denen gemacht und die neuen Red Wings sind nicht mehr so schlecht aber die erste Generation war einer der schlechtesten Netzteile auf dem Markt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Es gibt noch üblere Burschen als die Red Wing Reihe. 
Inter-Tech SL-550W POWER SUPPLY ATX2.2 - Netzteil - Karstadt - Schöner shoppen / Netzteile, Batterien & Akkus / Gehäuse & Stromversorgung / PC-Komponenten / Modding / PC-Komponenten & Zubehör / Computer & Büro / Multimedia


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Dem ist rein gar nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Solange man Qualität kauft muss man sich  keine sorgen machen...



Sag ich doch, naja so ungefähr 




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also bei den guten Marken Herstellern  gibts da so gut wie keine üblen Überraschungen und das wird ja durch  einschlägige Webseiten und Zeitschriften regelmäßig überprüft. Also NT's  vom schlage von Cougar, Sesonic, be quiet oder Enermax.


Behaupte auch nichts anderes, hier gehts um ne 580GTX und TE will wissen  was fürn Netzteil, ich finde egal ob Marke oder net (wers kauft lol)  sollte Reservern einplanen...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kann ich absolut nicht  nachvollziehen. Du kannst ein heutiges Netzteil auch um 20% überlasten  und es liefert diese Leistung immer noch (auch wenns nicht  empfehlenswert ist), aber das, was draufsteht,, liefern sie alle, wenn  man mal von dem absoluten billig Schrott absieht.
> Ein Antec True Power New 550 Watt liefert diese auch, kannst du in jedem Review nachlesen.
> Und  wenn er sich ein BeQuiet Dark Power mit 550 Watt kauft, kann er davon  ausgehen, dass das Netzteil alle Komponenten bestens versorgen kann.
> Wenn dem nicht so wäre, gäbe es nur noch 800 Watt und mehr Netzteile.


Kann ich leider so nicht bestätigen, hatte damals ein Tagens (war auch  mal ne gute Marke^^) und nun das Thermaltake das man in der Pfeife  rauchen kann. Bibt ja auch 800Watt+ oder? 
Beispiel:
Würd kein 580GTX SLI unter 1000Watt anfagen, liesst man doch immer das  850W genug wären usw... das ist einfach Quatsch, denn wo soll ein 800W  NT die haufen A hernehmen!?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Pech kann man immer haben,  aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass ein Markengerät auch nie das schafft,  was draufsteht.


 Behaupt ich nicht, aber ich denke das es  bestimmt viele aussreisser gibt, die evtl sogar noch in der Toleranz  liegen, das Sys aber dann nicht ausreichend versorgen können, da keine  Reserve eingeplant wurde...





hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb auch kein  einziges Beispiel ein wo ein Markengerät nie das angebenden geschafft  hat. Im billig Sektor gibts dafür Beispiel in hülle und fülle vom  Schlage eine LC-Powers, Inter-tech und auch die Puste Blume,  hehehhe.



Ja mit so billig Zeugs braucht man nicht anfangen 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, guck dir doch die einzig brauchbaren Xilence an?
> die kosten auch das, was andere gute Netzteile kosten, also wieso Xilence kaufen, nur weils gerade mal kein Schrott ist?
> Kann in 2 Jahren schon wieder anders sein und ich denke, dass Cougar auch in 2 Jahren noch gute Netzteile baut.


 
Xilence baut gute NT´s ?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> Kann ich leider so nicht bestätigen, hatte damals ein Tagens (war auch  mal ne gute Marke^^) und nun das Thermaltake das man in der Pfeife  rauchen kann. Bibt ja auch 800Watt+ oder?
> Beispiel:
> Würd kein 580GTX SLI unter 1000Watt anfagen, liesst man doch immer das  850W genug wären usw... das ist einfach Quatsch, denn wo soll ein 800W  NT die haufen A hernehmen!?


 
Na ja, Thermaltake... 

Ein 850 Watt Netzteilk reicht locker für SLI, da sind noch gut Reserven drin, keine Sorge, alles schon mal ausprobiert, inklusive Furmark Testläufen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, welche 850 Watt Nts du so benutzt, aber Thermaltake... öhm... 
Ein Corsiar AX 850 Watt hat mehr als genug Leistung für ein i7 2600k @4,6GHz und zwei GTX 580.


----------



## McClaine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Is Therm. wirklich so kacke? Ich glaub ich brauchn neues lol
Naja mein Bruder hat Enermax 1250, läuft auch recht gut, aber bei vollen OC im SLI, sprich 950+ am Core geht der Lüfter etc richtig ab... im PC komplette Wakü, etliche Lüfter und Pumpen, Core i7 950, Classified MB usw... heisst für mich
-12V Schiene ist stark belastet
-Wärmeentwicklung nimmt zu

Also geht das SLI sogar schon nen Marken 1250MHz an die Substanz, das ganze Sys zieht bestimmt 800-1000Watt+.
Alles schön und gut, aber die 2 GTX hauen halt rein und ziehen an der 12V.
Meine Überlegung:
Mit 1Karte - Da gibt ein 500W bestimmt auf (früher oder später), ein 550 quält den Lüfter zu tode, ein 600 kommt damit klar und über 600+ is noch Luft.

Soviel noch dazu, gute nacht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Das CougarGX800 Watt kann bis zu 1200Watt leisten, das GX 1050 bis zu 1500 Watt und das sieht bei den anderen Markenhersteller ähnlich aus. . Aber das Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250 Watt ist ja auch nicht so der Kracher aber dennoch leistet es das was es soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> Is Therm. wirklich so kacke? Ich glaub ich brauchn neues lol



Gibt halt bessere. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Naja mein Bruder hat Enermax 1250, läuft auch recht gut, aber bei vollen OC im SLI, sprich 950+ am Core geht der Lüfter etc richtig ab... im PC komplette Wakü, etliche Lüfter und Pumpen, Core i7 950, Classified MB usw... heisst für mich
> -12V Schiene ist stark belastet
> -Wärmeentwicklung nimmt zu



Die Schienen holen sich ja den Strom von einer anderen, wenn sie mehr brauchen aber wenn eine Schiene 30 Ampere hat, dann sind 360 Watt und ein PCIe Stecker kann ja nur maximal 150 Watt liefern, da sind also deutlich Reserven.
Das Enermax wird ja nicht mal richtig gefordert. 
Mein System zieht gerade mal 340 Watt unter Last und knapp 390 Watt in Furmark. Ein Cougar A 450 Watt würde auch reichen, aber das ist mir zu laut. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Also geht das SLI sogar schon nen Marken 1250MHz an die Substanz, das ganze Sys zieht bestimmt 800-1000Watt+.



Glaube ich nicht, häng mal ein Messgerät ran und rechne dann den Wirkungsgrad raus. Dann hast du die tatsächliche Leitungsaufnahme des Systems.



McClaine schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber die 2 GTX hauen halt rein und ziehen an der 12V.



Du hast ja mehrere Leitungen (sofern es kein Super Flower ist ). In der Regel ist das so, dass die PCIe Stecker eigene Leitungen haben, gerade bei starken Netzteilen.



McClaine schrieb:


> Meine Überlegung:
> Mit 1Karte - Da gibt ein 500W bestimmt auf (früher oder später), ein 550 quält den Lüfter zu tode, ein 600 kommt damit klar und über 600+ is noch Luft.
> 
> Soviel noch dazu, gute nacht



Mit einer Karte kommt ein 500 Watt Netzteil super klar und wird auch nicht heiß oder quält sich, es läuft in einer guten Effizienz, wenn das System unter Last läuft und ist nicht zu Ineffizienz, wenn es im Idle läuft. Ein Dark Power P9 550 Watt wäre das richtige, aber auch ein Seasonic X-560 ist OK.

Aber der TE kann sich auch ein 3000 Watt Netzteil vom Staubsauger umbauen und das benutzen.


----------



## McClaine (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber der TE kann sich auch ein 3000 Watt Netzteil vom Staubsauger umbauen und das benutzen.



Das wär doch das richtige 
TE, also kauf dir Marke zwischen 550 und 600Watt und diese Diskussion wird ein Ende haben


----------



## Bruce112 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

ich werfe mal den hier in den raum ,
FSP Fortron/Source Everest 85PLUS  500W  /600 watt
FSP Fortron/Source Everest 85PLUS 500W ATX 2.3 (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


FSP Fortron/Source Everest 85PLUS 600W ATX 2.3 (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

öhm diskussion ist hiermit bestätigt


----------



## McClaine (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

kostet gleich nen ganzen Euro mehr 
was ist damit bestätigt!?
Würde mir aber nie im leben so ein NT kaufen, ist no Name für mich, noch nie gesehen oder gehört davon...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

FSP Fortron ist kein no name! Viele kennen auch den Namen Gottes nicht (Jehova oder Jahwe) und ihn deswegen als no name Gott zu bezeichnen wäre schon ein wenig unverfroren.


----------



## pagani-s (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

ich werfe mal das in den raum
Cougar S 550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## thom_cat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> Würde mir aber nie im leben so ein NT kaufen, ist no Name für mich, noch nie gesehen oder gehört davon...



dann beschäftigst du dich aber nicht wirklich mit netzteilen...


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> kostet gleich nen ganzen Euro mehr
> was ist damit bestätigt!?
> Würde mir aber nie im leben so ein NT kaufen, ist no Name für mich, noch nie gesehen oder gehört davon...


 
FSP ist einer der größten Hersteller am Markt ... wobei deren Retailprodukte nie großartig bekannt oder gefragt waren ... die aktuellen Aurum sind da endlich mal ein weg nach vorn 

Ansonsten stellt FSP für etliche Brands her ... u.a.

BeQuiet!
Sharkoon
Antec (VP Serie sowie Notebookadapter)
AmacroX
usw.

anosnsten findet man FSP Netzteile auch in vielen Fertig PCs u.a. von Medion


----------



## McClaine (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> FSP Fortron ist kein no name! Viele kennen auch den Namen Gottes nicht (Jehova oder Jahwe) und ihn deswegen als no name Gott zu bezeichnen wäre schon ein wenig unverfroren.



bloß weil es mir nicht bekannt ist, ich es dashalb für MICH als No-Name deklariere, ist das noch kein grund für dich mir mit Gott und Zeugen Jehovas oÄ zu kommen... lol



thom_cat schrieb:


> dann beschäftigst du dich aber nicht wirklich mit netzteilen...



ich beschäftige mich mit Netzteilen, sogar mit der kompletten Hardware. Und nur weil das NT billig Aussieht, mir der Name garnichts sagt heisst das noch lange nicht das ich keine Ahnung habe. Was sich manche hier herrausnehmen ist schon eine Frechheit...



Erzbaron schrieb:


> FSP ist einer der größten Hersteller am Markt ... wobei deren Retailprodukte nie großartig bekannt oder gefragt waren ... die aktuellen Aurum sind da endlich mal ein weg nach vorn
> 
> Ansonsten stellt FSP für etliche Brands her ... u.a.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, war mir nicht bekannt. Fertige PC´s gehen mir, entschuldige den Ausdruck, am Arsch vorbei. Ich baue nur selber für Verwandschaft oder mich selber, ansonsten gebe ich Kauftips bezüglich HW usw.

MfG


----------



## thom_cat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



> ich beschäftige mich mit Netzteilen, sogar mit der kompletten Hardware. Und nur weil das NT billig Aussieht, mir der Name garnichts sagt heisst das noch lange nicht das ich keine Ahnung habe. Was sich manche hier herrausnehmen ist schon eine Frechheit...



umso mehr erstaunt mich deine aussage zu fsp...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> bloß weil es mir nicht bekannt ist, ich es dashalb für MICH als No-Name deklariere,





McClaine schrieb:


> ich beschäftige mich mit Netzteilen, sogar mit der kompletten Hardware. Und nur weil das NT billig Aussieht, mir der Name garnichts sagt heisst das noch lange nicht das ich keine Ahnung habe. Was sich manche hier herrausnehmen ist schon eine Frechheit...


 
Die beiden Aussagen passen aber nicht zusammen, wenn du dich mit Netzteilen beschäftigst, dann _musst_ du FSP kennen. Kennst du es nicht, beschäftigst du dich auch nicht wirklich mit Netzteilen, ganz einfach.


----------



## McClaine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

ne sagt mir trotzdem nix...

hatte zwar ne lange Antwort geschrieben aber dann im Endeffekt editiert, bring nix.
ich verbaue gängige NT´s die bei Mix oder Alternate, meinetwegen auch Amazon gelistet sind aber FSP, speziell das Aurum sagt mir gar nichts.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

@McClain, der Name Jehova ist älter als die Zeugen Jehovas die haben nur seinen Namen benutzt! In den ganz alten Bibeln steht der Name sogar noch drin in der Katholische und auch Protestantischen Version, man hat im lauf der Jahrhunderte dann durch "der Herr" oder " im Namen des Herrn" ersetzt.

Topic, nur weil du die Marke nicht kennst heißt das nicht das es eine noname Firma ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> ne sagt mir trotzdem nix...
> 
> hatte zwar ne lange Antwort geschrieben aber dann im Endeffekt editiert, bring nix.
> ich verbaue gängige NT´s die bei Mix oder Alternate, meinetwegen auch Amazon gelistet sind aber FSP, speziell das Aurum sagt mir gar nichts.


 
Das Aurum ist auch neu. FSP baut ja in der Regel für andere und für OEM Hersteller, eine eigene Retail Marke haben sie nicht (wie HEC mit Cougar z.B.), also bringen sie ein Netzteil unter ihrem Namen raus. BeQuiet lässt auch bei FSP fertigen, wie viele andere Anbieter ebenso.

FSP gehört neben Delta zu den führenden Herstellern.


----------



## McClaine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @McClain, der Name Jehova ist älter als die Zeugen Jehovas die haben nur seinen Namen benutzt! In den ganz alten Bibeln steht der Name sogar noch drin in der Katholische und auch Protestantischen Version, man hat im lauf der Jahrhunderte dann durch "der Herr" oder " im Namen des Herrn" ersetzt.
> 
> Topic, nur weil du die Marke nicht kennst heißt das nicht das es eine noname Firma ist.



Ich schaue mir gerne Dokus über sowas an, aber so genau wollt ich es nicht wissen, aber danke, vielen dank 
Nochmal: für mich sah es billig aus und der Preis ist schliesslich auch vollkommen ok und nicht so überzogen hoch wie zB be Quiet...
Und nur weil ich finde, das es billig aussieht und mir FSP nichts sagt, heisst das noch lange nicht das ihr meine Meinung teilen müsst. Und immer und immer wieder darauf rumzureiten hilft keinem weiter. Ich frage mich sowie so was das denn mit dem Topic zu tun hat? Oder muss ich mich schon rechtfertigen, wenn mir etwas nicht zusagt und ich das kundgebe?!  Glaube nicht...!?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Aurum ist auch neu. FSP baut ja in der Regel für andere und für OEM Hersteller, eine eigene Retail Marke haben sie nicht (wie HEC mit Cougar z.B.), also bringen sie ein Netzteil unter ihrem Namen raus. BeQuiet lässt auch bei FSP fertigen, wie viele andere Anbieter ebenso.
> FSP gehört neben Delta zu den führenden Herstellern.


 
Danke für die Infos. Würde mir aber selbst nicht das Aurum kaufen, da mir eben FSP als "Selbsterzeuger" garnichts sagt, als zulieferer und bauer von NT´s hab ich bestimmt schon mal was gelesen bzw überlesen... 
Bei der globalisierung kein Wunder mehr, da hängen doch unglaublich viele (auch konkurenten) zusammen. Nicht das bald mal Intel für AMD fertigt, Samsung baut ja schon seine Handy Screens für andere Hersteller... lol

Sind wir jetzt fertig mit dem (leidigen) Thema!?  Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> Oder muss ich mich schon rechtfertigen, wenn mir etwas nicht zusagt und ich das kundgebe?!  Glaube nicht...!?


 
Wenn du mit so einer Aussage wie deiner kommst, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du dafür kritisiert wirst.


----------



## McClaine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> kostet gleich nen ganzen Euro mehr
> was ist damit bestätigt!?
> Würde mir aber nie im leben so ein NT kaufen, ist no Name für mich, noch nie gesehen oder gehört davon...



Omg, die Welt geht unter und die Zeugen Jehovas besuchen mich! 
Schlimmer als beim Kika hier. Ist ganz einfach meine Meinung, wenn ihr Sie nicht Teilt ist das euer gutes Recht, aber mich dann dafür zu kritisieren (das ich FSP nicht kenne!? Hallo, ich mach das weder beruflich noch den ganzen Tag, PC ist und bleibt Hobby) - nur weil ich das nicht kenne und es "einer der größten Hersteller" am Markt ist, ist schon ein starkes Stück.
ich glaubs ja dass es ein guter Hersteller ist, mir kommts aber alleine schon wegen optischen Gründen nicht ins Gehäuse.
Nun kritisiert mich, weil ich das tolle Nt optisch nicht schön finde! Los, na LOS!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> (das ich FSP nicht kenne!? Hallo, ich mach das weder beruflich noch den ganzen Tag, PC ist und bleibt Hobby)


 
Du schreibst aber, dass du dich mit Netzteilen auskennst, und wenn du FSP nicht kennst, hast du da offensichtlich einen Mangel an Informationen.
Wir haben diesen Mangel gerade behoben, jetzt weißt du, dass auf FSP Netzteile baut und zwar gar nicht mal so schlechte.

Wieso du jetzt noch darauf rumreitest, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Nö ich bin kein Zeuge Jehova falls du das meinst. Ich wollte nur richtig stellen das der Namen Gottes viel viel älter ist und nicht von den Zeugen Jehovas erfunden wurde.


----------



## McClaine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du schreibst aber, dass du dich mit Netzteilen auskennst, und wenn du FSP nicht kennst, hast du da offensichtlich einen Mangel an Informationen.
> Wir haben diesen Mangel gerade behoben, jetzt weißt du, dass auf FSP Netzteile baut und zwar gar nicht mal so schlechte.
> 
> Wieso du jetzt noch darauf rumreitest, weiß ich nicht.


 
Ach der Sarkasmus, du verstehst!? 

Hab ich nie behauptet hulk, fands nur irgendwie lustig und bissl spaß muss sein 

Dann danke ich euch für die Infos, is bestimmt net Böse gemeint und trotzdem denke ich, das ich, von meinem Hobby viel verstehe, auch wenn ich nicht alle Marken und Hersteller kenne.
Hat sich der TE nun schon entschieden und was gekauft!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



McClaine schrieb:


> Hat sich der TE nun schon entschieden und was gekauft!?


 
Keine Ahnung, wir haben den wohl verschreckt und jetzt ist er bei Computer Bild im Forum und die empfehlen ihm das Inter Tech Combat Power 750 Watt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Ach die armen Kerle von Computer Bild von denen hab ich gelernt das es nicht Grafikkarten Treiber heißt sondern Grafikkarten verbesserungs Programm man lernt halt nie aus!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Nö, es ist ein "Steuerungsprogramm", auch du musst noch eine Menge lernen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Oh stimmt ja das war das Spiele verbesserungsprogramm (Patch), die dämlichen deutschen Begriffe kann sich ja niemand merken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Computer Bild eben, dazu muss man nicht viel sagen, wenn man mal eine gelesen hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Das ist wie damals Anfang der 80'ger Jahre als alle Computerfreaks, auch ich, BASIC gebüffelt haben und dann für die möchte gern Programmierer LOGO auf dem Markt kam, komplett mit deutschen Befehlen. Nur war die Übersetzung manchmal mehr witzig als zutreffend.


----------



## McClaine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wir haben den wohl  verschreckt und jetzt ist er bei Computer Bild im Forum und die  empfehlen ihm das Inter Tech Combat Power 750 Watt.


 


Lol, naja solange es kein Thermaltake Toughpower ist... xD

Noch ne Frage am Rande an die Experten, ich bin ja auch in der Situation das ich ein anständiges NT brauche
-Core i7 920
-Rampage 2 Extreme
- GTX 580
- Passable Wakü ( 2 Laing DCC + Aquastream XT, 2 Trippleradis, 10 Lüfter usw...)
- alles OC´d
Schätzungsweise 500-600W verbrauch Volllast

Was ist euere Empfehlung? Gute Effizienz, möglichkeit für SLI/ Aufrüsten!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Willst du SLI mit zwei GTX 580 in Betracht ziehen?
Dann würde ich das Corsair AX 850 nehmen.
Corsair AX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber auch andere sind sehr gut, mit allen kannst du zwei GTX 580 betreiben und alles andere.

Cougar GX G800 800W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 850W ATX 2.3 (P9-850W/BN175) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic X-Series X-850 850W ATX 2.3 (SS-850KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax MODU87+ 800W ATX 2.3 (EMG800EWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dann noch ein Preistipp, je nach Budget.
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-900, 900W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06220-6/0-761345-06221-3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## McClaine (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

merci dir!


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*

Oder halt dieses:

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W, ATX 2.3 (AU-600) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Die P/L ist top

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



facehugger schrieb:


> Oder halt dieses:
> 
> FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W, ATX 2.3 (AU-600) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> 
> ...



Da kriegt er aber Probleme, wenn er wirklich mal SLI mit zwei GTX 580 machen will.


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gutes Netzteil für GTX580*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kriegt er aber Probleme, wenn er wirklich mal SLI mit zwei GTX 580 machen will.


 Für diesen Fall hätte ich natürlich auch noch ein empfehlenswertes parat:

850W Chieftec Nitro 88+ Serie SPS-850C - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Gruß


----------

